# Fluidized Sand Filters vs Sponge Filters



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Have any of you fellow aquarists used the fluidized sand tilter and if you have, how does it compare to the sponge filter? I have a heavily planted tank and the fluidized filter as well as the sponge filter is supposed to minimize C02 loss. Would it be a better filter than the canister filter I use now? Would either of these filters eliminate the need for added CO2?


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

frogwings said:


> Have any of you fellow aquarists used the fluidized sand tilter and if you have, how does it compare to the sponge filter? I have a heavily planted tank and the fluidized filter as well as the sponge filter is supposed to minimize C02 loss. Would it be a better filter than the canister filter I use now? Would either of these filters eliminate the need for added CO2?


Check this out. Very in-depth. I don't use FSB (yet), but might give one a try at some point. Despite the title of the link, there's a great section about FSB filters, and this link will take you right to it: Aquarium Filtration; UGF, HOB, Sponge, Internal, Canister, Wet-Dry Filters.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

More research is needed! I checked out the link you suggested, pH7. Very informative. After reading that, I am leaning toward the sponge filter. Who knew? The canister filters I am using now are a pain in the tush! Thus, the need to improve filter methods. jccaclimber, thanks for your input as well. The FSB filters do sound interesting, but the sponge filters sound worth a try as well.


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

For the record, sponge filters and pre-filters are awesome.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 I'm a sponge filter fan too, never tried a Fluidized Sand Filter, though I've looked at them. What I love most about sponge filters is how easy they are on fry and baby cherry shrimp (when you run it with an air stone), seems like that would be hard to beat.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> What specifically don't you like about your current sponge filters?


Actually it is the _canister_ filters that I don't like. I have to admit they are probably not the top-of-the-line (they are tetra whisper designed for 5 gallon tanks, thus I use 2), but, if I am changing out the canisters for something else, I might as well go with something that is .... (searching for a word here) ~ ok, lets say, _different._. The sponge filters are getting a lot of recommendations, therefore, I am going to give them a try. Since no one I have heard from on this thread, has actually used the FSF, I prefer to go with something you all have used and recommend. I know each type of filter has it's pros and cons, but after using these particular canisters, its time for a change. Now, I just have to learn the particulars with regard to the sponge filter, which is, basically everything. I have been "tanking" for less than a year, so everything is a learning process. I try not to use the "fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants method for learning, so I jump on this forum and get input, which, by the way, is always rewarding! That way I don't put my wetpets at risk.


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just remember to run your sponge filter in tandem with your canister filters for about a month before you remove the canisters! Also remember that sponge filters dont provide a lot of mechanical filtration, so you will have to be diligent and scrupulous in your water changes and gravel vacuuming.


----------

